# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκουπα AEG CE4120

## baiosbal

καλησπερα
Η σκουπα ξαφνικα αρχισε να κανει αυξομειωσεις στις στροφες και καπως μυρισε σαν καμενο.Την ανοιξα τα καθαρισα ολα ελεγξα τις κολησεις στην πλακετα   αλλα παλι το ιδιο.

IMG_20210131_110745.jpgIMG_20210131_110740.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για μια πολύ απλή πλακέτα με TTH εξαρτήματα, για αρχή θα έλεγχα όλους τους ημιαγωγούς, και θα τους άλλαζα ακόμη και στην παραμικρή υποψία (για να μην πω θα τους "σκούπιζα" με τη μία), και θα έλεγχα και τις αντιστάσεις, ξεκινώντας από τις δύο βαττικές. Επίσης, έλεγχο/αντικατάσταση του μεγάλου κίτρινου πυκνωτή. Και ένα καθάρισμα στο τρίμμερ. Αν δεν το έχεις με τα ηλεκτρονικά, δώσε τη σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό, είναι απλή δουλειά, και τα εξαρτήματα όχι ακριβά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η μυρωδιά σε μια καθαρή πλακέτα παραπέμπει σε πιθανό πρόβλημα στα καρβουνάκια  του μοτέρ και πιθανοί σπινθηρισμοί αυτών.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CkeJolrrEw

----------

